# St. Ives Strongest man



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

*St. Ives Strongest Man 2010*

*
*

*
Saturday 12th of June*

*time: 12.00*

*Crossways Christian Centre*

*
Ramsey Road*

*
St Ives*

*
Cambs*

*
PE27 3TB*

* Events:*

*1.cage deadlift - 5 lifts, increasing weight on each lift from 240k-320kg , timed. WSM style.*

*2.axle clean and press - 120/105 - athletes choose which weight. 1 rep on the heavy beats any number on the light. 60 second time limit. *

*
3.frame hold - 280kg head to head*

*
4.loading race - 3 90kg kegs and 3 100kg sandbags to be carried 5m and loaded over a 60" bar, fastest time wins. 90second time limit.*

*
5.inch replica dumbell medley - 50kg, 56kg, 63kg, 69kg inch replica dumbells to be cleaned and pressed in order, fastest time wins. 60 second time limit.*

*
*

* Competitors:*

*
*

*
Matt Griffiths *

*
Wayne Cowdrey *

*
Jamie Allonby *

*
Luke Fullbrook *

*
Chris Morgan *

*
Tony Bonner *

*
Scott Litton-Hayes *

*
Lee Marshall *

*
Simon Johnston *

*
Paul Cattell *

*
John Walters*

*
Sylwester Waksmanski*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=233704591283&...

^ st.ives strongest man facebook group, get signed up!

Sponsored by:

www.strengthshop.co.uk

www.atlasstones.co.uk

www.unitsupplements.co.uk

Coliseum Gym - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=310798189403&v=info#...

Olympic Sports Gym - http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/supporter/olympic-sports-gym-as...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I competed in this last year and it was a brilliantly run competition all events are inside so they'll be no problem with the weather, if you can get to it come along it'll be a great day out


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be Popping in for a look


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

only a couple of days to go the carb up is going well look forward to seeing some of you guys there


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

u deplete and carb up :s ?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

no just a big carb up to fill the muscles with glycogen before comp usually start 4 days before increasing the carbs daily


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> no just a big carb up to fill the muscles with glycogen before comp usually start 4 days before increasing the carbs daily


taking in excess carbs doesnt fill the muscle with excess glycogen....that can only be acheived through depletion in which the body takes on excess carbs as a defense mechanism for the low glycogen state it previously incured....

all u will do is take in excess carbs that will spill into fat....


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

well done si good performance yesterday :thumb:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

silver dollar deadlift


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

some more vids from the day -

deadlift 2 -





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_JUmSKvXI[/youtube




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_JUmSKvXI[/youtube

deadlift 3 -






axle clean + press 1 -






axle clean + press 2 -






axle clean + press 3 -






frame hold -


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

some more vids -

Sandbag Load -






Sandbag Load 2 -






Sandbag Load 3 -






Sandbag Load 4 -






Dumbell Press Medley -






Dumbell Press Medley 2 -






Dumbell Press Medley 3 -


----------

